# P.j. <3



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

This is Flip and Jack's "Sidekick", P.J.

P.J. stands for Paper Jam...he was a tiny kitten whose mother died when he was still nursing. The rescue my clinic was working with needed more hands to help with his litter, so I took him on. I've had him since he was a few weeks old, and he actually prefers to stay at the clinic vs. my house. I guess it's not fun enough at my home!  Anyway, P.J. is obsessed with printers and just loves to play with them. He will be two years old in February, and he eats Wellness Core canned.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

OMG what a beautiful cat! :smile:

Thanks for sharing... :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Awhhh cute kitty!
I recently adopted two kitties. One is the neatest thing ever, the other hates me. lol


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I like that kitteh's are now called "SideKicks" LOL

Sounds like a situation close to how we got our first kitten, "The Kitah" but she was dropped off by some teenager that had been feeding her nothing but cows milk from the store for a week. She was estimated to be 5 weeks when she came in, so she was separated from her mom at like 4 weeks at least. She didn't have much hair left and weighed exactly one pound...just skin and bones. Now she is royal pain the in a$$ most of the time! She actually has the audacity to steal food off of our plates at dinner...so we have to lock her up when ANY food is out LOL.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> I like that kitteh's are now called "SideKicks" LOL
> 
> Sounds like a situation close to how we got our first kitten, "The Kitah" but she was dropped off by some teenager that had been feeding her nothing but cows milk from the store for a week. She was estimated to be 5 weeks when she came in, so she was separated from her mom at like 4 weeks at least. She didn't have much hair left and weighed exactly one pound...just skin and bones. Now she is royal pain the in a$$ most of the time! She actually has the audacity to steal food off of our plates at dinner...so we have to lock her up when ANY food is out LOL.


OMG that is awesome.
I love pain in the a$$ cats though.


----------

